# EGR Delete



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MackNCheese said:


> Looking to buy a 14 CTD with 69k on it. I see it is hard these days to find a delete kit. Was hoping to see if it was just possible to delete the EGR? I appreciate the input.
> 
> Nick


I don't think it would be a challenge to do it, just remove the cooler and install some blocking plates would do the trick. However getting a tune to support the delete will be difficult. 

You're probably gonna have to find someone who does custom stuff locally. Unfortunately, there is an EPA enforcement currently underway and fines are being levied to people who do this kind of thing. I see you also are a new user who just joined, so there will be some suspicion that you may be an agent looking to advance his career by finding evildoers who remove emissions devices.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Understandably so. I'm a Marine Engineer and work on big diesels. I've just discovered these cars and want the best for my new one. Have seen a egr delete kit for $90. I appreciate your fast reply.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Then is there a DIY to cleaning all the soot that will accumulate in my intake?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cleaning the EGR and throttle valves aren't too difficult - cleaning out the intake, I imagine, would be significantly harder, since it has valves in the runners.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MackNCheese said:


> Then is there a DIY to cleaning all the soot that will accumulate in my intake?


Never cleaned a Cruze diesel intake. In my experience with VW diesels, most of the soot is in the initial location where EGR is introduced. That should be where most of it needs to be cleaned.

I've heard of people hot tanking the manifold at a machine shop after removing most of the caked on stuff and also using a MAP torch to burn off the accumulated soot.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I dont believe I have any issues, just preparing myself for the future. Also, what are most people using for oil? I see the Dexos2. But not seeing what people are recommending.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MackNCheese said:


> I dont believe I have any issues, just preparing myself for the future. Also, what are most people using for oil? I see the Dexos2. But not seeing what people are recommending.


I use CJ-4 oil in my Cruze. Actually in both of my GM diesels that spec Dexos 2. Either 10w30, 10w40, or 5w40 Full synthetic CJ-4 for me. CJ-4 or CK-4 oils will protect the engine better and have superior soot handling and detergent qualities than Dexos 2.

I think the best Dexos 2 oil on the market right now is the Ravenol REP 5w30. If I was gonna stick with the specification I'd probably use that stuff. I think most people on here just use what the dealer puts in or is available at Walmart.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

That's good on the CJ-4. I am a big Rotella T6 fan. I used it in my 1.8T Jetta. I am happy to hear that it specs out to Dexos2


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MackNCheese said:


> That's good on the CJ-4. I am a big Rotella T6 fan. I used it in my 1.8T Jetta. I am happy to hear that it specs out to Dexos2


CJ-4 or CK-4 *DOES NOT* spec out to Dexos 2. Dexos 2 is a C3 type diesel oil. *Bold* and CAPS for emphasis. I think you need to read my last post again.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Perfect. I misread what you wrote. Is there more information on this somewhere? How many miles do you have?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MackNCheese said:


> Perfect. I misread what you wrote. Is there more information on this somewhere? How many miles do you have?


I have 55K on my 2014 Cruze.

I'm not sure what information you mean. CJ-4 and CK-4 are heavy duty engine oils made for light, moderate and heavy duty engines with modern emissions systems. These oils are thicker and have higher anti-wear and detergency additive levels than Dexos 2 oils.

Dexos 2 and C3 type oils are lower viscosity and focus on emissions system longevity instead of engine protection.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm trying to see if Rotella t6 is an acceptable oil. If not, I'll use a Mobil 1 product. Not sure if this has been gone over


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MackNCheese said:


> I'm trying to see if Rotella t6 is an acceptable oil. If not, I'll use a Mobil 1 product. Not sure if this has been gone over


T6 is acceptable is you want it to be. I've explained it as simply as I can in the time that is available.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

If your still looking to buy a 14 diesel, there is one already deleted, posted in the classifies section of this forum. The title is "2014 Cruze Diesel 53k miles for sale" Good luck.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Already got one coming. Thanks though.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Nice! How much was it?


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

$8500 after shipping from Kentucky. It has every option. So I saved 2k off clean retail!


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

You have to use the Dexos 2 oil. If you do not the other oils have too much ash in them and will kill your sensors. Just go to wallmart they carry dexos 2 in 5 quart containers.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

NHRA said:


> You have to use the Dexos 2 oil. If you do not the other oils have too much ash in them and will kill your sensors. Just go to wallmart they carry dexos 2 in 5 quart containers.


Yup, restocked this weekend at Wally World. Three $22. 5qt containers on the shelf, 3 5qt containers now in my garage. 3 $11 oil filters enroute to my mailbox. Then off to the dealer on Saturday for the oil change.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How much do they charge you to do the oil change with your own oil?


----------

